# Post some fan art you like



## Barakiel

I know there's already a "post some art you like" thread, but I feel bad about spamming it with nothing but Pokemon fan art when everyone's sharing more traditional 'fine' art, so I hope that's good reason to justify this thread. Be sure to provide credit if necessary! (a lot of artists sign their usernames so I don't think there's any harm done in sharing those as is).


* *
















* *
















* *
















* *
















* *


----------



## CloudChaser

Oh I'm so ready for this.

All aboard the yuri train.


----------



## Barakiel

CloudChaser said:


> All aboard the yuri train.


wait, this isn't yuri on ice


----------



## CloudChaser

Barakiel said:


> wait, this isn't yuri on ice


I am too invested in the girls love economy to back out now. It's all or nothing.


----------



## BlackRedFoxx

I'm really adoring this art style CHIBI, and this has got to be one of my favourites


----------



## roxslide

CloudChaser said:


> I am too invested in the girls love economy to back out now. It's all or nothing.


Yes! Keep it coming!!


----------



## roxslide

Oh man I love fanart its so much fun.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Barakiel

All of these are by tumblr user s1120411. It's not really "fan art" I don't think, but it's probably more suitable for this thread than the other one.


* *


----------



## Barakiel

More Pokemon










http://hinekureru.tumblr.com/










http://steveover600.tumblr.com


----------



## sebastian1




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## The Library of Emma

Fan piece on deviantart. I can't find the creator's name for some reason, but i know she was only a teenager.


----------



## Ascannerdarkly

She and Her Darkness said:


> Fan piece on deviantart. I can't find the creator's name for some reason, but i know she was only a teenager.


Artist's name is c-dra


----------



## The Library of Emma

Ascannerdarkly said:


> Artist's name is c-dra


...thanks...


----------



## Ascannerdarkly

np felt like a challenge


----------



## Barakiel

CloudChaser said:


>


I'm still confused about whether this is canon, considering Kobayashi doesn't even seem to appreciate all the delicious meals Tohru cooks for her.

That reminds me:










http://wowjapan.asia/2017/03/cuddle-tohrus-tail-new-pillow-inspired-miss-kobayashis-dragon-maid/

This isn't official so I guess it counts as fan art in a way


----------



## CloudChaser

Barakiel said:


> I'm still confused about whether this is canon, considering Kobayashi doesn't even seem to appreciate all the delicious meals Tohru cooks for her.
> 
> That reminds me:
> 
> http://wowjapan.asia/2017/03/cuddle-tohrus-tail-new-pillow-inspired-miss-kobayashis-dragon-maid/
> 
> This isn't official so I guess it counts as fan art in a way


Canon is for losers. Also I really need that tail for completely legitimate reasons.


----------



## Barakiel

*Drifloon*


----------



## JustThisGuy

http://princeofpride.deviantart.com/art/Shenron-211842125


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cool thread idea




























latter two are from tumblr (I reblogged them at some point,) first one I don't actually know where it's from originally.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> wait, this isn't yuri on ice


(just googled this)

So it's called yuri on ice but features a gay (male) relationship hehehehe. I assume that was deliberate but if it wasn't that would be amazing.


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> (just googled this)
> 
> So it's called yuri on ice but features a gay (male) relationship hehehehe. I assume that was deliberate but if it wasn't that would be amazing.


Apparently Yuri is just a Russian name, but it can also be spelled with all sorts of variations like "Yury" or "Iiuri" so yeah, I wanna say it was deliberate too lol :blank

But to be honest I haven't actually watched it myself, I've just seen a lot of arguments and drama about it on tumblr.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Estillum

Barakiel said:


> The url works but your image isn't loading for some reason.


Thanks, I fixed it I think.


----------



## Barakiel

dragon-pulse:


----------



## Barakiel

hayoubi:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## blue53669

I think Steph Lew has some amazingly cute fan art


----------



## blue53669

oh wait I found more


----------



## Barakiel

omochi-ac


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Scrub-Zero

*A few from System Shock:*

upload gifs

post images

images

upload a picture

upload pictures free

*And Path of Exile:*

image hosting site over 5mb

image hosting no account

image share

photo storage

imagehost


----------



## Barakiel

*Animal Crossover*


----------



## Were




----------



## TheSilentGamer

M Y. H E A R T.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Barakiel

*Purrsona*


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

These two are very awesome in my opinion.
















Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Amazing, unfortunately, I already know who will lose. :/









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels




----------



## unemployment simulator

that whole meme thing from a few years ago where they turned natalia poklonskaya into an anime character.


----------



## Barakiel

Louie Zong


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Awesome.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

Ghibli Link is just staring in awe at that Vulpix & Lillie fan art.


----------



## Barakiel

*Tumblr user saintalia*


----------



## feels




----------



## Barakiel

*A bunch of maneki neko to bring good luck to this forum*


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This is seriously cool.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

These are also very awesome, I love looking at fan art.
















Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This is amazing!









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

*Kobayashi Damacy*


----------



## twitchy666

some fan
fart


----------



## killyourheroes

HELL YEAH this is already my favourite thread









(librebananr)









(elentori-art)









(gretashand)

















(hawkehell)









(can't find the original source unfortunately)


----------



## Lohikaarme

@killyourheroes Is that Klance I see!?


----------



## killyourheroes

@Lohikaarme YES it is omg I didn't expect anyone here to know them :boogie


----------



## Lohikaarme

@killyourheroes Yep! They're one of my OTPs ｡ﾟ( ﾟ^∀^ﾟ)ﾟ｡









Diana
@http://nesskain.tumblr.com


----------



## Barakiel

Tumblr user plumcea.


----------



## Lohikaarme

by jefflangevin


----------



## Barakiel

Apparently this was actually published in Nintendo's official French magazine (courtesy of tumblr user supermariobroth)


----------



## Barakiel

manuhamu


----------



## Lohikaarme

Blue Pearl
http://tamyarts.tumblr.com/


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme

Just felt like posting a bunch of pretty gifs 





































What do all of these have in common? That's right, they're *purple* :b :grin2: :heart


----------



## Lohikaarme

This thread deserves more love 










Serenity by fuwaffy


----------



## CloudChaser

Lohikaarme said:


> This thread deserves more love


*Girls Love


----------



## Lohikaarme

| _Conspiracy Theorist_ |
amidstsilence


----------



## Lohikaarme

@CloudChaser You know what? You are absolutely correct. More girl love it is! :grin2:









nillia


----------



## CloudChaser

Lohikaarme said:


> @*CloudChaser* You know what? You are absolutely correct. More girl love it is! :grin2:


<3


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lohikaarme said:


> Just felt like posting a bunch of pretty gifs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do all of these have in common? That's right, they're *purple* :b :grin2: :heart


I think I reblogged that first one a while ago, I follow lots of blogs that post cyberpunk/sci-fi/industrial pixel art type stuff.



Lohikaarme said:


> | _Conspiracy Theorist_ |
> amidstsilence


Also like that.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think I reblogged that first one a while ago, I follow lots of blogs that post cyberpunk/sci-fi/industrial pixel art type stuff.


I'm a sucker for the cyberpunk aesthetic *.* -ogles at your new avatar- :mushy


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

https://bayardwu.deviantart.com/


----------



## CloudChaser

Yuri on Ice


----------



## Lohikaarme

_Diana_
Serge Birault


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme

Dragonstone by April Brown


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Barakiel

setzeri has a lot of cool art that I really like, some of it's fan art, others original stuff based on mythology like these:










"Socially awkward succubus at the demon library."










"Punk Rock wasn't the sirens' brightest idea." (i have to disagree)


----------



## Barakiel

A while back I watched the yugioh anime for the first time in years, and I ended up reblogging a lot of fan art I forgot about until now.


* *


----------



## Barakiel

Yagi the Goat again:


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CloudChaser

YuiAzu is canon.


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


>


That _is_ nice, and very realistic. They got her facial expression just right so that you feel her as if it were the show.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## CloudChaser

Squee


----------



## Chevy396

CloudChaser said:


> Squee
> ...


Why do you feel the need to post borderline pedo porn here? I know there are a bunch of you on this site, but why don't you keep that among yourselves in private chats or something.


----------



## CloudChaser

finallyclosed said:


> Why do you feel the need to post borderline pedo porn here? I know there are a bunch of you on this site, but why don't you keep that among yourselves in private chats or something.


Borderline pedo porn?

Tell me, what is pornographic about a kiss? What is pedophillic about a picture of two fictional people kissing whilst fully clothed?

If you look at that and see 'borderline pedo porn' then it tells a lot more about your thought process than mine.

Don't go to the beach, there might be kids there in swimming costumes, holding hands or hugging of all things!! :O

I can't get over the fact that you look at that picture and the first thing that comes to your mind is 'porn'. That's really disgusting.


----------



## Chevy396

CloudChaser said:


> Borderline pedo porn?
> 
> Tell me, what is pornographic about a kiss? What is pedophillic about a picture of two fictional people kissing whilst fully clothed?
> 
> If you look at that and see 'borderline pedo porn' then it tells a lot more about your thought process than mine.
> 
> Don't go to the beach, there might be kids there in swimming costumes, holding hands or hugging of all things!! :O
> 
> I can't get over the fact that you look at that picture and the first thing that comes to your mind is 'porn'. That's really disgusting.


Riiight... Give me a break.


----------



## CloudChaser

finallyclosed said:


> Riiight... Give me a break.


Don't get yourself in a grump after you as good as accused a lot of the members of the forum of being borderline pedophiles. That's a very extreme accusation to make, especially when you didn't have a leg to stand on in the first place.

The name of the thread is 'Post some fan art you like', not 'Post fanart as long as it complies to finallyclosed's extremely narrow world view'.


----------



## Chevy396

CloudChaser said:


> Don't get yourself in a grump after you as good as accused a lot of the members of the forum of being borderline pedophiles. That's a very extreme accusation to make, especially when you didn't have a leg to stand on in the first place.
> 
> The name of the thread is 'Post some fan art you like', not 'Post fanart as long as it complies to finallyclosed's extremely narrow world view'.


Awww... did I offend you?


----------



## CloudChaser

finallyclosed said:


> Awww... did I offend you?


Perhaps, although not to the degree I am sure you think you did, but just remember that you offended me while you were having an old man tantrum over a drawing.

Those gosh darn kids today and their pornography. Two girls, kissing! Back in my day....


----------



## Chevy396

CloudChaser said:


> Perhaps, although not to the degree I am sure you think you did, but just remember that you offended me while you were having an old man tantrum over a drawing.
> 
> Those gosh darn kids today and their pornography. Two girls, kissing! Back in my day....


No, it's because I know more about all this than you think. If that's what gets you off, then fine, it's not technically illegal. But I can insult you for it all I want. I guess you'll just have to go find some animated little girl to cry to about it.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Chevy396

lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

Low Chaos









High Chaos









http://sully-s.tumblr.com


----------



## Furiosa




----------



## Lohikaarme

_The Heart of a Living Thing_, http://wehavekookies.tumblr.com


----------



## Barakiel

lollibeepop on tumblr


----------



## Barakiel

sarahpantsart on instagram


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=5530675


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> https://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=5530675


I love those. It looks like watercolor.


----------



## CloudChaser

Best Snek


----------



## Barakiel

(๑･̑◡･̑๑)

I'm getting Mr. Mime vibes from thie smiley. Does that count?


----------



## Were




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Were




----------



## CloudChaser

This is really the only thing I ever want from the entertainment industry.

Actually better than porn.


----------



## Barakiel

Kanna-chu


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

Yagi the Goat, again


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## novalax




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## CloudChaser

#BestGirl


----------



## lostx00xsoul

*Noct and Light*
:love


----------



## CloudChaser

lostx00xsoul said:


> *Noct and Light*:love


Lightning x Cloud > Lightning x Noctis


----------



## lostx00xsoul

CloudChaser said:


> Lightning x Cloud > Lightning x Noctis


:no I don't think Tifa would be too pleased. Lunafreya...meh. Light and Cloud would be a badass tag team tho:yes. I wish someone would come up with a continuation of Monty Oum's Dead Fantasy series.


----------



## CloudChaser

lostx00xsoul said:


> :no I don't think Tifa would be too pleased. Lunafreya...meh. Light and Cloud would be a badass tag team tho:yes. I wish someone would come up with a continuation of Monty Oum's Dead Fantasy series.


Tifa is so deep in the friendzone though.

Noctis is too whiney for Light.
Squall has Rinoa and she's hot as hell so they are safe.
Zidane is a weird monkey boy.
Lightning would punch Tidus every time he opened his mouth.
Cecil might be good for her though. 
I've never played 5 or 6 because I'm a heathen.


----------



## lostx00xsoul

CloudChaser said:


> Tifa is so deep in the friendzone though.
> 
> Noctis is too whiney for Light.
> Squall has Rinoa and she's hot as hell so they are safe.
> Zidane is a weird monkey boy.
> Lightning would punch Tidus every time he opened his mouth.
> Cecil might be good for her though.
> I've never played 5 or 6 because I'm a heathen.


Well Light needs somebody lol, I think Noctis is a better fit because he is more in touch with his emotions. Cloud is too chill and two chill individuals aren't that compatible or maybe just not that interesting as a couple plus I think they would make cute babies together. Light is my favorite character from the franchise and I just cannot see her with any other male character, except maybe Gladio. However I'm not opposed to a lesbian relationship...maybe that's why she wasn't paired with anybody in the XIII series, perhaps the devs are telling us something. It's ok, I've never played 5 or 6 either lol.


----------



## CloudChaser

lostx00xsoul said:


> However I'm not opposed to a lesbian relationship...maybe that's why she wasn't paired with anybody in the XIII series, perhaps the devs are telling us something.


 I forgot about Fang!

Fang x Lightning is canon as far as I am concerned. **** off Noctis and Cloud.


----------



## lostx00xsoul

CloudChaser said:


> I forgot about Fang!
> 
> Fang x Lightning is canon as far as I am concerned. **** off Noctis and Cloud.


HA!:boogie


----------



## Furiosa




----------



## CloudChaser

Ultimate Waifu


----------



## Lohikaarme

solkorra
_Allura Chief of the Voltron Tribe _

hubba hubba


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm actually in love with this.


----------



## Barakiel

Cuphead and his pal... Pot(of Greed)head :blank


----------



## CloudChaser

Claire Redfield is best girl.


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://castaguer93.deviantart.com/art/Mistborn-622401057











Just ordered this trilogy :boogie


----------



## Lohikaarme

(´▽`ʃƪ)♡


----------



## Barakiel

Lohikaarme said:


> (´▽`ʃƪ)♡


----------



## Lohikaarme

Barakiel said:


>


RIP Robin :'(
But who would be heartless enough to dislike this?? I'm looking at you, Seele.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

.












































Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I love fan art. 





































Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Lohikaarme said:


>


Whoa  what's that from?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Whoa  what's that from?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


The character is Mare Barrow from Red Queen, a book I've been reading and liking lately. Despite being treated as an aberration for not being a "Silver-Blood" (people with magical powers in the Red Queen universe), she can control lightning.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Barakiel

Is that Arin Hanson screaming thru the window?


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://rossdraws.deviantart.com/


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396

Barakiel said:


> Is that Arin Hanson screaming thru the window?


I think you mean _Chris_ Hansen?


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## sabbath9

Boris Vallejo doing Tarzan paperback cover art


----------



## sabbath9

Another Boris Vallejo doing Tarzan paperback cover art


----------



## sabbath9

The books are just as good as the paintings


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Chevy396




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CloudChaser

Best Girl


----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


>


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


>


----------



## Lohikaarme

A Court of Thorns and Roses, Sarah J. Maas


----------



## Barakiel

Mild spoiler (possibly) for Doki Doki Literature Club


* *















I almost never use that for actual spoilers..


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

http://abz-j-harding.tumblr.com


----------



## ChaosKiwi

I absolutely love all the Asami and Korra fanart!! Not to mention all the Pokemon fanart is amazing as I am a huge nerd of Pokemon


----------



## CloudChaser

ChaosKiwi said:


> I absolutely love all the Asami and Korra fanart!! Not to mention all the Pokemon fanart is amazing as I am a huge nerd of Pokemon


*
COS IT'S CHRISTMAS SON!!


















*


----------



## Barakiel

*Doki doki!*


----------



## CloudChaser

Sayori is best girl.


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Skygrinder

Lohikaarme said:


>


That's so cool *_*



















Not sure if inspired by it, but it reminded me of that time when Ichigo goes into his inner world and is show as him falling into water and sinking, there was also like a whole city under water. Then he has a fight with Tensa Zangetsu in there.

Always liked that scene in the anime, because when thinking about my life, I always had this mental images of myself sinking and drowning / Falling into a bottomless pit / Being trapped in a very deep well and looking up.

I was just looking for some old Ichigo painting fan art that I remembered, didn't find the one I was looking for, but ran into these while I was searching and really liked them. .__.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme

http://xnatiix.tumblr.com


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Barakiel

aeionkitty


----------



## Lohikaarme

*slams fist on table* give me Jedi!Leia AUs or give me DEATH


----------



## CloudChaser

* *




Snape kills Aeris at the end of disk 1.


----------



## Lohikaarme

:'] my prayers have been answered


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme

"Do you think anybody's listening?"

" I do. Someone's out there."


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme

Too cute


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://b-dunn.deviantart.com/art/Winter-Soka-423384200


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## twitchy666

fart


----------



## Lohikaarme

Leia in the first pic tho


----------



## CloudChaser

It's a deep, deep hole I have found myself in.


----------



## CloudChaser

Well **** me look at the time, it's yuri o'clock.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Wontbehereforlong4356




----------



## Wontbehereforlong4356

https://www.zerochan.net/1454603


----------



## Lohikaarme

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CloudChaser

2 for 1 waifu bargain.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

i cry everytiem


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Kilgore Trout

Lohikaarme said:


>


Excellent. Me and my daughter


----------



## Lohikaarme

geraltofrivia said:


> Excellent. Me and my daughter


:grin2:


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> i cry everytiem


What is that from?


----------



## Lohikaarme

Ominous Indeed said:


> What is that from?


Trespasser DLC from Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## CloudChaser

Watch it for the plot.


----------



## CloudChaser

Oh ****, looks like Cthulu is on the rampage. Better send out Unit-02 as a distraction while we wait for Unit-01 to get it's **** together and turn him into green goo.


----------



## Chevy396

CloudChaser said:


> Oh ****, looks like Cthulu is on the rampage. Better send out Unit-02 as a distraction while we wait for Unit-01 to get it's **** together and turn him into green goo.


Wait, there are no half-naked little girls kissing in this animation. I think you have been hacked.


----------



## CloudChaser

SolutionX said:


> Wait, there are no half-naked little girls kissing in this animation. I think you have been hacked.


I'm sorry I didn't realise you had come to rely on my posts so much. I'm all for being open about whatever it is that turns you on but maybe you should slow down a little, if you keep sexualising everything you see you are going to end up with a void you can't fill.

I'm cutting you off.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme

https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=63281407


----------



## holos

wow, epic art


----------



## CloudChaser

@Lohikaarme

Firekeeper is #1 DS waifu, Fillianore is old egg lady.


----------



## Barakiel

Skateboarding _meido_ by Twitter user suzusiro333


----------



## Nekobasu

https://deucecaliper.deviantart.com/


----------



## CloudChaser

Silent Hill 3 is the best of the series. Fact.


----------



## Lohikaarme

_please-let's never speak of this again _


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Barakiel

fuzzmeffa on tumblr.


----------



## Chevy396

Whoever made that sunroom was a fan of Colorado. It's like nudism you can do without anyone seeing you, but still nearly outside. Plus I can't think of any more romantic spot for acouple (or more) to make love.








Both the view and the photography is art.


----------



## ShotInTheDark




----------



## CloudChaser

Resident Evil 2 Remake coming soon you beautiful b*stards.

Claire best girl.


----------



## Barakiel

My favorite anecdote from Monika is about the time Yuri brought wine to the club.










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/DDLC/comments/7qnh0g


----------



## 0589471

I always liked the idea of Aerith and Sephiroth sharing a childhood together. It always seemed to me that Sephiroth thought highly of Dr. Gast (Aerith's father) and might've seen him as the only true father figure in his life. Would've been kinda cool to put them together as childhood friends/siblings (not romantically, I'm Zack x Aerith all the way lol) back in the day. I'm just a sucker for tragedies and twists in fate. Since, y'know, he kills her.























I got these off Pinterest unfortunately and so there weren't any links to credit the original artists. =/


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Barakiel

I've grown quite faun of the new Spyro character designs.









scruffyturtles


----------



## Barakiel

Some Yakuza fanart from tumblr user rienlen.


----------



## Nekobasu

Sisters of Battle ftw.

The Emperor protects!


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Nekobasu




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Overcast

Bowsette is doing things to me..


----------



## CloudChaser

Suddenly the best girl appears.


----------



## Barakiel

By someone named ASK on pixiv.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Barakiel

I was always amazed by those Fayum mummy portraits, I think this is inspired by those right? I like how she manages to pull off that look while adding in more vivid detail (guess I was so impressed by the originals that I never imagined they could be any more detailed ).


----------



## Lohikaarme

Barakiel said:


> I was always amazed by those Fayum mummy portraits, I think this is inspired by those right? I like how she manages to pull off that look while adding in more vivid detail (guess I was so impressed by the originals that I never imagined they could be any more detailed ).


Why yes, that is the style I was reminded of too  Found this other artwork of the AC Origins main characters' Fayum portraits just now, which I think is also neat:









https://www.artstation.com/artwork/oY4OB


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## kesker

Lohikaarme said:


>


this is pretty awesome.


----------



## 0589471

The pumpkin guy from Animal crossing. I thought this was so cute ♡


----------



## Barakiel

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> The pumpkin guy from Animal crossing. I thought this was so cute ♡


I wanna say I like him too, unfortunately the one thing I always associate with Halloween in Animal Crossing is the fact that your villagers can permanently ruin any item of clothing you have on you :afr at least I think it's permanent? And I can't remember if the pumpkin fellow also does that. Either way he probably deserves this:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

Alvh-Omega


----------



## Barakiel

I've been saving a lot of fan art recently given the uncertain future of tumblr.










wuffen:









gayshi:









ponpekopon:


----------



## Barakiel

its-sant:


----------



## Lohikaarme

(Technically official art, but eh  )


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Barakiel

lalalalack:


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## 8888




----------



## Lohikaarme

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/VdP2dR


----------



## Barakiel

https://www.pixiv.net/en/users/24218478

Saber wading thru the water; 
this is her Fate.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://i.redd.it/1v99xrk561s41.png

^ too big to embed.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/runescape/comments/fyl2af

both of the below source.





































https://tinyurl.com/y89eljg9





































https://tinyurl.com/ybf28q9p










https://tinyurl.com/yd55otd7


----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://tinyurl.com/y8uc9fqs

Stjepan Sejic




























Nero the Sable was my favourite in DoC.


----------



## Barakiel

more "technically official art but.."


----------



## Barakiel

I come bearing shepherds.

tumblr user razi:










papaphinkstwopointow:


----------



## 8888




----------



## Barakiel

mokouze:




























AB0GADO:










"The poet's eye, in fine frenzy rolling, 
Doth glance from heaven to Earth, from Earth to heaven. 
And as imagination bodies forth
The forms of things unknown, the poet's pen 
Turns them to shapes and gives to airy nothing 
A local habitation and a name."


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol


----------



## Barakiel

What this forum is missing nowadays..


----------



## either/or

Barakiel said:


> What this forum is missing nowadays..


Elfy cat people?


----------



## Barakiel

either/or said:


> Elfy cat people?


Cat people in general, we used to have a few here actually.


----------

